# Aflac



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

I just got Aflac, and I'd suggest it for anyone who mountainbikes. You get cash every time you crash and need medical attention; over and above your current medical insurance. I wish I had it last year before I needed stitches (that would have been $120 back), or needed an MRI on my knee (that would have been $250 back). 

No I don't work for Aflac I just thinks its a good idea when you do a sport where you're probably going to get hurt at some point.


----------



## stumpy223 (Jul 31, 2008)

is it medical insurance or what? how much is it?


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

It's not medical insurance, it's like an umbrella plan. So even if you have insurance it doesn't matter. So lets say your insurance paid for your stitches and you had a $20 co-pay. Aflac still pays you $120. It is meant as an assurance plan in case you are hurt. A better example is if you break your leg and have to go to therapy. The aflac money can be used to pay for a cab because you can't drive and a baby sitter to watch your kids. Whatever you need to use the cash for. I got it through work so it's bout $7 a week. But the cool thing is, I'm under 35, and once you sign up, the rate can't increase.


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

It is labeled as an accident insurance policy. Through this also you get a wellness benefit for getting a flu shot or other type preventative measures. Check it out at Aflac.com Thankfully I have not needed mine but the wellness benefit is nice when you get a $10 flu shot and they send you a check for $60.


----------



## miamimitch (Oct 7, 2005)

*Aflac is worth the money*

Aflac is worth having as a income source if you are down and out of work because of an injury.

Because I work for a tight with the benefits employer I do not get any sick leave pay, This spring I busted both arms going jumping over a gap and was out of work for 6 weeks. Aflac paid for my lost wages and reimbursed me for travel expensive 's for trips to the doctor.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I tore my ACL about 8 weeks ago and I got about $800.00 so far from AFLAC.
If I have surgery it will be another $600.00 plus 35.00 for every trip to rehab. So yeah its worth having. 
There are different policies you can get like injury, sickness, disability, and cancer.
All are different prices, but the injury policy has already paid for itsself many times over.
The really nice thing is , they send you a check ( not your doctor)so you can use it as you like.


----------

